# Need help losing pectoral muscle



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Basically, I was doing some HIIT cardio one day, and it involved having to do push ups. I had no intention on building chest or pectoral muscle so I was reluctant to do it, but I tried the cardio anyway thinking it might not cause any major gains. After the workout (about 20-30 pushups overall) I did notice a fairly substantial muscle gain on the chest area. I am sure it is muscle as I had DOMS for about 2-3 days after and things haven't changed since.

It probably sounds crazy asking how you would lose muscle on a site like this, but the chest is one area I wanted to steer clear of in terms of hypertrophy. I really don't think it suits me and wasn't part of my workout plan anyway. I really could do without it and it also looks like it has offset a lot of the delt work I've done previously. Would anyone have any advice on this? Thanks.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

You did 30 push ups and saw substantial muscle gain? lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Please tell me you're trolling lol


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes said:


> You did 30 push ups and saw substantial muscle gain? lol


It appears so. I don't know how I manage to build muscle so easily, especially doing simple things like cardio or occasional HIIT.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 163922


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Please tell me you're trolling lol


Not at all! I really don't think pectoral muscle suits me. Because of my build, it makes my shoulders look much smaller. My intention was to build delt muscle, but after (accidentally?) building pectoral muscle, my shoulders now look narrow and smaller and it's just not a good look in my opinion. I would really like to lose some chest muscle.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

I'm not being funny here, but I have a similar problem

After a session with my wife when i was a little drunk, and didnt come for like, 6 minutes, my little dude is a good 15mm longer with a lot of extra girth.

I know it sounds stupid, but it's making my quads look pretty weak.

What can i do?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I hate it when you accidentally build muscle, a couple of years ago I just woke up 18st, I must of been fidgeting in my sleep through that notorious anabolic sleep window.

OP. pics man, this thread needs pics..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I hate it when you accidentally build muscle, a couple of years ago I just woke up 18st, I must of been fidgeting in my sleep through that notorious anabolic sleep window.

OP. pics man, this thread needs pics..


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

smalldude said:


> I'm not being funny here, but I have a similar problem
> 
> After a session with my wife when i was a little drunk, and didnt come for like, 6 minutes, my little dude is a good 15mm longer with a lot of extra girth.
> 
> ...


NO. but you are trying to be funny, and it's not working.

I'm not joking here. All I was trying to do was lose some unwanted muscle, as I don't think it suits me. Having a bigger chest can and does in many cases make your shoulders look smaller. It wasn't part of my workout plan is all.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do the opposite movement to remove that pesky muscle gain. Lie on your back under a low bar and lower yourself 20-30 times and that should do the trick.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Shut up ya fool


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> I hate it when you accidentally build muscle, a couple of years ago I just woke up 18st, I must of been fidgeting in my sleep through that notorious anabolic sleep window.
> 
> OP. pics man, this thread needs pics..


well, glad to see people are taking this seriously :sad:

I was just looking for advice. Yeah it's about losing muscle, but it that such a big deal?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emnz90 said:


> Not at all! I really don't think pectoral muscle suits me. Because of my build, it makes my shoulders look much smaller. My intention was to build delt muscle, but after (accidentally?) building pectoral muscle, my shoulders now look narrow and smaller and it's just not a good look in my opinion. I would really like to lose some chest muscle.


Pics?


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Pics?


unfortunately I have no pics. But I would like to just know how one could lose muscle in a particular area, if it's even possible.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Emnz90 said:


> Not at all! I really don't think pectoral muscle suits me. Because of my build, it makes my shoulders look much smaller. My intention was to build delt muscle, but after (accidentally?) building pectoral muscle, my shoulders now look narrow and smaller and it's just not a good look in my opinion. I would really like to lose some chest muscle.


Train your delts harder to match your pecs....simple's

its a vicious circle......This has got to be a wined up!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You have to follow Mingsters advice and reverse train then eat high source of proteins within 30 minutes usually 3 cans of tuna will do it for one session to reverse train


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Emnz90 said:


> NO. but you are trying to be funny, and it's not working.
> 
> I'm not joking here. All I was trying to do was lose some unwanted muscle, as I don't think it suits me. Having a bigger chest can and does in many cases make your shoulders look smaller. It wasn't part of my workout plan is all.


No brah, im srs.

I'll post pics if you do

(No **** btw)


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll help you op, ignore these guys.

First we need to break down your chest muscles as if you were working them out (how else would you lose mass?)

So go ahead and do some more pressups or a chest exercise of your choice until your chest is noticably fatigued, then complete the rest of your workout.

Now this is the special part, you need to do hand/head stands (assisted or not it doesn't matter), for aslong as you can after the exercise, as this will divert the blood away from your chest thus rendering it incapable of growing back at a sufficent rate..

Gotta watch out for them chest exercises there mate, **** these jokers ey.


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

0x00 said:


> I'll help you op, ignore these guys.
> 
> First we need to break down your chest muscles as if you were working them out (how else would you lose mass?)
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds like something that could work. Thanks for the advice, 0x00 and for taking it seriously. They are indeed jokers. :no:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emnz90 said:


> unfortunately I have no pics. But I would like to just know how one could lose muscle in a particular area, if it's even possible.


Are you fvcking serious? Come on bruv for fvcks sake lol. I wanna see a pic of you wonky t1ts. Take a pic and upload so we can best advise you.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys I did some curls last week and my arms went from 10 inch to 19 but just of biceps


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Are you fvcking serious? Come on bruv for fvcks sake lol. I wanna see a pic of you wonky t1ts. Take a pic and upload so we can best advise you.


I can't upload pics; I don't even have a camera lol! It's just that because of the additional muscle gain on the chest area, my shoulders just look a little less emphasized because my chest seems to just stand out that bit more. that's really it, so losing muscle on chest, even just a little, would help to even things out a bit, I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emnz90 said:


> I can't upload pics; I don't even have a camera lol! It's just that because of the additional muscle gain on the chest area, my shoulders just look a little less emphasized because my chest seems to just stand out that bit more. that's really it, so losing muscle on chest, even just a little, would help to even things out a bit, I think.


Build ya shoulders up a bit. Them 30 push ups obviously gained a bit of muscle. Do 30 shoulder presses and you'll be good.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Do the opposite movement to remove that pesky muscle gain. Lie on your back under a low bar and lower yourself 20-30 times and that should do the trick.


lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Emnz90 said:


> Basically, I was doing some HIIT cardio one day, and it involved having to do push ups. I had no intention on building chest or pectoral muscle so I was reluctant to do it, but I tried the cardio anyway thinking it might not cause any major gains. After the workout (about 20-30 pushups overall) I did notice a fairly substantial muscle gain on the chest area. I am sure it is muscle as I had DOMS for about 2-3 days after and things haven't changed since.
> 
> It probably sounds crazy asking how you would lose muscle on a site like this, but the chest is one area I wanted to steer clear of in terms of hypertrophy. I really don't think it suits me and wasn't part of my workout plan anyway. I really could do without it and it also looks like it has offset a lot of the delt work I've done previously. Would anyone have any advice on this? Thanks.


I have read some bollox in my time.

perhaps you`ve strained it mate and it`s all swollen, best go to A&E and have it checked


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Build ya shoulders up a bit. Them 30 push ups obviously gained a bit of muscle. Do 30 shoulder presses and you'll be good.


I'll try. Thanks.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I would pizz in my shoes if he's actually right and built a solid pound of 2 of chest muscle from a few pushups lol

Also op are you just after big shoulders and small chest and back?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Do 10 sets of 50 reps to put that pec muscle down into a catabolic state, then do not eat for the rest of that day/days/week. When you train other body parts train in the normal rep range then feed the damaged muscle. the chest will become smaller and the rest will grow...... Now this might just work.


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I would pizz in my shoes if he's actually right and built a solid pound of 2 of chest muscle from a few pushups lol
> 
> Also op are you just after big shoulders and small chest and back?


I did have a noticeable gain, to myself at least. I hadn't done any chest exercises for years. This was just supposed to be a cardio workout. So maybe the initial shock was enough to cause some growth at least.

And yes I suppose. My shoulders, I think are quite narrow, so I was trying to just work a bit on making them look broader (lateral raise etc.) but yes having a big chest and back I don't think would look on me anyway.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@latblaster get ur ass over here!! @DappaDonDave @graham58


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

go to the local chippy, they have things that are good at shaving meat, might get a whole gram off you


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Natty Steve said:


> Do 10 sets of 50 reps to put that pec muscle down into a catabolic state' date=' then do not eat for the rest of that day/days. When you train other body parts train in the normal rep range then feed the damaged muscle. the chest will become smaller and the rest will grow...... Now this might just work.[/quote']
> 
> Thx, Nat. Sounds like it could work.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

What about putting in a chest drain??


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I'll take that pesky extra muscle off your hands. If we oil up and rub our pecs against each other we can use muscle transference (No Gay). Not too much though, don't want to get too hench.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Do 10 sets of 50 reps to put that pec muscle down into a catabolic state' date=' then do not eat for the rest of that day/days/week. When you train other body parts train in the normal rep range then feed the damaged muscle. the chest will become smaller and the rest will grow...... Now this might just work.[/quote']
> 
> Or just follow Merklemans training program lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

welshman said:


> I'll take that pesky extra muscle off your hands. If we oil up and rub our pecs against each other we can use muscle transference (No Gay). Not too much though, don't want to get too hench.


What about @smalldude member problem? :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Wish I could accidentally build muscle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Wish I could accidentally build muscle


Same lol


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

You need someone (a friend will do) to punch (or kick) you in the chest muscles as hard as possible. It's the only way to break down the muscle fibres


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

£10 says this is tekkers taking the p1ss haha :laugh: ....... has to be


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

ummmm 30 pushups = muscle :nono:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Had to run to the loo due to nearly pebble dashing my pants from this thread!!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mlydon said:


> ummmm 30 pushups = muscle :nono:


Yeah right in the hypertrophy range! :laugh:


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

r33-tom said:


> Had to run to the loo due to nearly pebble dashing my pants from this thread!!!


I don't see what's so funny. Why is it so bizarre that someone would want to lose a bit of muscle, in the same way that someone would want to burn some fat? Not all muscle looks good.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone shoot this f*cking retarded troll


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah right in the hypertrophy range!


And people were saying you needed to lift heavy lol. Lightweight high reps is obviously the way.


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

TheSurgeon said:


> Someone shoot this f*cking retarded troll


That's very disrespectful. I am not a troll. I was JUST LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Emnz90 said:


> I don't see what's so funny. Why is it so bizarre that someone would want to lose a bit of muscle, in the same way that someone would want to burn some fat? Not all muscle looks good.


It's the fact you think you gained muscle after 30 push-ups you lemon.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> And people were saying you needed to lift heavy lol. Lightweight high reps is obviously the way.


LOL I'm gunna change up my routine.... :wink:


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

marcusmaximus said:


> You have to follow Mingsters advice and reverse train then eat high source of proteins within 30 minutes usually 3 cans of tuna will do it for one session to reverse train


Sound advice here! Then rather getting 8 hours sleep every night u must stay awake all night every night, this is an essential part of reverse training! You'll have rid of that pesky pec in no time!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> LOL I'm gunna change up my routine.... :wink:


Me too haha


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> It's the fact you think you gained muscle after 30 push-ups you lemon.


Well I don't know what to say, because I did notice a gain, even if only slight. I even had delayed muscle soreness for days after.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> LOL I'm gunna change up my routine.... :wink:


Fcuk that I'm adding this to my burger king** diet!

**(disclaimer other ****holes are available)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't eat for 365 days = No more pec. Job done :wink:


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Emnz90 said:


> That's very disrespectful. I am not a troll. I was JUST LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE


You're a troll and persisting with this non-humorous 'gag' is a complete waste of everyone's time.

There are people that regularly use this forum for advice, guidance, reassurance, etc.

Can't you instead post a crappy little video on Facebook of you putting a whoopee cushion under the pillow of your disabled Grandmothers favourite chair? You and your unemployed friends and can sit back and laugh at the ensuing hilarity on there.

This isn't the forum for your awful humour.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emnz90 said:


> Well I don't know what to say, because I did notice a gain, even if only slight. I even had delayed muscle soreness for days after.


What you're experiencing is a pump not muscle gain Rodney you plonker.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @latblaster get ur ass over here!! @DappaDonDave @graham58


no this isnt one of our numb nuts, its just a troll winding people up. :001_tt2:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> I hate it when you accidentally build muscle, a couple of years ago I just woke up 18st, I must of been fidgeting in my sleep through that notorious anabolic sleep window.
> 
> OP. pics man, this thread needs pics..


Were you recieving Protein of any sort at this time?


----------



## Emnz90 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not a troll, TheSurgeon. I just wanted some advice. How dare you say things like that. I'll leave then :crying:

Edit: Thanks to those who did offer some advice


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

If this isn't a troll then I have some rather bad news.

I'm afraid you're just going to have to live the rest of your remaining life being absolutely f**king hench.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Emnz90 said:


> That's very disrespectful. I am not a troll. I was JUST LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE


I gave you some advice - ignore it, chest explodes.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSurgeon said:


> You're a troll and persisting with this non-humorous 'gag' is a complete waste of everyone's time.
> 
> There are people that regularly use this forum for advice, guidance, reassurance, etc.
> 
> ...


erm actually, it probably is.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Were you recieving Protein of any sort at this time?


Subq, Im, oral or intra anal?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Were you recieving Protein of any sort at this time?


Not much, maybe a teaspoon full? :confused1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Not much, maybe a teaspoon full? :confused1:


I thought as much...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Picsorpigeonchestedladyboytroll


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Picsorpigeonchestedladyboytroll


Nah surgeon scared him off :thumbdown:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bully.... :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

great, kid had a torn pec and internal bleeding, now he`s dead - what a Dr surgeon turned out to be.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

https://www.harleymedical.co.uk/cosmetic-surgery-for-men/the-body/male-chest-reduction


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> https://www.harleymedical.co.uk/cosmetic-surgery-for-men/the-body/male-chest-reduction


Lol!


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Emnz90 said:


> I don't see what's so funny. Why is it so bizarre that someone would want to lose a bit of muscle, in the same way that someone would want to burn some fat? Not all muscle looks good.


Are you sure you're not confusing chest muscle with bitch tits?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> Subq, Im, oral or intra anal?


i think he has been having regular testosterone injections up his 4rse.


----------

